# Gentoo beim Chemnitzer Linuxtag 2004

## dertobi123

Am 06. und 07. März findet wieder der Chemnitzer Linuxtag statt. Neben vielen anderen Projekten wie KDE, Gnome und Debian (um nur einige zu nennen) wird auch Gentoo erstmals mit einem eigenen Stand vertreten sein.

Weitere Infos zum Chemnitzer Linuxtag findet ihr hier

Wir werden voraussichtlich eine spezielle Gentoo LiveCD zum Chemnitzer Linuxtag erstellen und Gentoo auf "exotischeren" Plattformen als x86 zeigen können. Was uns momentan noch fehlt ist etwas Unterstützung: Wir suchen noch den einen oder anderen, der uns beim Stand unterstützen mag. Voraussetzung ist, dass ihr euch mit Gentoo sehr gut auskennt und den Besuchern auch Fragen beantworten könnt.

Wir mithelfen mag, der meldet sich bitte per mail bei mir, dertobi123@gentoo.org.

----------

## Marlo

hi,

deine anfrage veranlaßt mich zu einer anderen frage, die ich erst mal erläutern muss. 

Ich hab mir natürlich auch zeitschriften zu linux gekauft in der hoffnung neues über das system oder konkrete hilfestellungen zu erfahren. Seit geraumer zeit bin ich, nachdem ich  3,50 oder  5,00 für so ein monatsheft ausgegeben habe, jedesmal mehr als entteuscht. Überal nur verweise auf suse, oder den 2.6 der in der nächsten ausgabe rauskommen soll, oder beschreibungen von problemen, die hier im forum gut abgehandelt sind. In den letzten monaten habe ich nur zwei artikel gefunden, die ich gut fand. Na, da hat sich jetzt aus neuerlichem frust für mich die frage gestellt, ob ich nicht die  10 oder  15 je monat, die ich für zeitschriften ausgebe, auch direkt an gentoo geben kann. Hab nix gefunden, was nach ner kontonummer aussieht. Gibts sowas, wenn ja wo, wenn nein ......? Ist irgendwann mit fundrising für gentoo zu rechnen?

Gruß

ma

----------

## andreask

Hi!

Gucke mal auf die rechte Seite von www.gentoo.org, da kannst per paypal spenden, oder Klamotten, RAM, Server, Zeitung.... kaufen woran gentoo ein klein wenig mitverdienen wird.

Nur leider befinden sich die meisten der Shops vermutlich nicht in Europa...

Grüße

Andreas

----------

## dertobi123

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Ich hab mir natürlich auch zeitschriften zu linux gekauft in der hoffnung neues über das system oder konkrete hilfestellungen zu erfahren. Seit geraumer zeit bin ich, nachdem ich  3,50 oder  5,00 für so ein monatsheft ausgegeben habe, jedesmal mehr als entteuscht. Überal nur verweise auf suse, oder den 2.6 der in der nächsten ausgabe rauskommen soll, oder beschreibungen von problemen, die hier im forum gut abgehandelt sind. In den letzten monaten habe ich nur zwei artikel gefunden, die ich gut fand. Na, da hat sich jetzt aus neuerlichem frust für mich die frage gestellt, ob ich nicht die  10 oder  15 je monat, die ich für zeitschriften ausgebe, auch direkt an gentoo geben kann. Hab nix gefunden, was nach ner kontonummer aussieht. Gibts sowas, wenn ja wo, wenn nein ......? Ist irgendwann mit fundrising für gentoo zu rechnen?

 

Jein. Im Moment gibt es nur die Möglichkeit Gentoo u.a. über paypal Geld zukommen zu lassen. Es wird bald auch eine Möglichkeit geben Gentoo innerhalb Deutschlands Spenden zukommen zu lassen, die dann unter anderem zur Finanzierung von Ständen und Präsentationen bei Veranstaltungen dienen sollen. 

Hab also bitte noch ein wenig Geduld  :Smile: 

----------

## Marlo

naja...

 *Quote:*   

> Gucke mal auf die rechte Seite von www.gentoo.org, da kannst per paypal spenden, oder Klamotten, RAM, Server, Zeitung.... kaufen woran gentoo ein klein wenig mitverdienen wird.
> 
> Nur leider befinden sich die meisten der Shops vermutlich nicht in Europa... 

 

...in geldsachen bin ich eher konservativ und bevorzuge eine stinknormale kontonummer, am besten von einem verein der spendenquittungen   :Very Happy:   ausstellen kann.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> ...in geldsachen bin ich eher konservativ und bevorzuge eine stinknormale kontonummer, am besten von einem verein der spendenquittungen    ausstellen kann.

 

Warte einfach ein paar Monate ....  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Marlboro wrote:*   ...in geldsachen bin ich eher konservativ und bevorzuge eine stinknormale kontonummer, am besten von einem verein der spendenquittungen    ausstellen kann. 
> 
> Warte einfach ein paar Monate .... 

 

Monate? Ich denke doch mittlerweile sind es eher nur noch Wochen.  :Razz:   :Wink: 

ian!

----------

## beejay

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *Marlboro wrote:*   ...in geldsachen bin ich eher konservativ und bevorzuge eine stinknormale kontonummer, am besten von einem verein der spendenquittungen    ausstellen kann. 
> 
> Warte einfach ein paar Monate ....  
> 
> Monate? Ich denke doch mittlerweile sind es eher nur noch Wochen.  
> ...

 

Is doch egal - es passiert bald  :Wink:  -- Ob nun Monate oder Wochen, bald wird alles gut (Das hab ich schon in den Weihnachtsgrüssen von gentoo.de geschrieben   :Razz:  )

----------

## tuxie

Hallo,

da  ich im Nachbarort wohne (Frankenberg --> Chemnitz ca. 15Km, bin ich gern bereit mit zu helfen. Ich kann auch meine Hardware mit zur verfügung stellen.  Ich habe momentan die Aktuelle Version von Gentoo eingerichtet und bin der meinung so  wie ich es jetzt habe läuft er wesentlich schneller als vorneweg.   :Very Happy: 

Für weitere infos bitte PM

Tschau Ingo

----------

## ian!

Messe vorbei -- Sticky entfernt.

----------

## dertobi123

... und ein kurzer Bericht im nächsten GWN.

----------

